# New owner just saying hi!



## Helios451 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi,

Just bought a 2005 Mk1 190 Coupe, our first TT, having admired them for years and years!

We knew the car as it was owned in our town and I used to follow it when driving to work. We saw it had been traded it in with a small local dealer and so had a look. 145,500 miles, FSH and all invoices for any work in last four years, new cambelt 4000 miles ago,12 months MOT with no advisories. Drives very well indeed so hopefully we've found a good one , and looking forward to enjoying it!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
There are still some good ones around but it appears getting scarce. Hope you've got a goodun.
Hoggy


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Welcome Helios


----------



## Helios451 (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Helios451 (Mar 14, 2019)

Now I've had a better look at the paperwork:

Model designation: 8N3 0M9
TT Coupe q1.8 R4
Engine: 140KW, code BVR
Gearbox: M6S, code FZP
Paint: LZ5J (dark blue)
Interior: N3Q/TC
Optional equipment: 26 different codes

Significant recent work per invoices:
9/18: New front pipe and catalyst
7/18: Replaced o/s/f wing, new o/s/f wheel bearing and track rod end.
5/18: New o/s/f ABS sensor, new cambelt and new water pump
4/18: Rear brake overhaul with new discs and pads

Nothing apart from services prior to that, except:
10/15 rebuilt o/s/f suspension, including new strut and top mounting
3/15 new battery and new n/s/r coil spring.

So, looks well maintained, although the previous owner seems to have had a bump last July. Maybe a coincidence that the same o/s/f suspension was rebuilt in October 2015?

Hope this isn't too boring!

Cheers


----------



## gregyther (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi, Welcome. I am also new here and planning to buy 2005 Mk1 190 Coupe.


----------



## Helios451 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi and welcome to you, too! Good luck with your search...


----------

